# Information on SS Nieuw Amsterdam II



## Maidagv (Aug 20, 2013)

As I've started posting in other areas, I'm interested in finding information and/or records pertaining to the SS Nieuw Amsterdam II during the time it was sailing as a troop transport from 1939/40 to 1947/48. My father has been sharing stories in the last year or two about how his father, my Opa, Peter Geerlof sailed as a crew member.

He was apparently managing maintenance on the ship and also was charged with the master keys for all rooms. I've been searching for SS Nieuw Amsterdam II Crew Lists but have been unsuccessful.

Perhaps anyone out there has heard stories from their families about relatives that were either crew on the Nieuw Amserdam II or sailed when it was a troop transport.

My Opa apparently was instrumental in discovering and aiding the troops on boards to the capture of 3 Nazi Spies during his tenure on the ship. 

Hoping there are others out there that have heard similar stories.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
If they are anywhere, the crew agreements of NIEUW AMSTERDAM1939-1946 will be stored in the British National Archive in the piece BT387/43
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/details?Uri=C11105957
You cannot see the records online. You would need to visit yourself or appoint a paid researcher to look for you. Or you could ask for a quote.
Be sure to ask for the crew agreements of NIEUW AMSTERDAM otherwise they will quote for the entire piece.

I have detais of her wartime movements . If you need them contact me via PM.

regards
Roger


----------



## Maidagv (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow, a bonus find today in doing research towards my Opa's life during WWII on the Holland America Line's SS Nieuw Amsterdam. Just found Opa's Seaman's Book as we looked through an old suitcase of old photos and important papers. WOW! It makes it all so REAL! A piece of history. It really is overwhelming. So thanks to my father saving my grandparents "history" and Roger I know where Opa was before, during and after WWII. Fantastic!


----------



## Maidagv (Aug 20, 2013)

*Petrus Geerlof - Seaman's Book*

Here are two pages from Petrus Marinus Geerlof's Seaman's Book which logged each cruise on HAL's SS Noordam and SS Nieuw Amsterdam.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

*Seamans Book*

I noticed the perforated number R 13150 at the bottom of each page in the second photo. Was this, by any chance, his allotted number during wartime service under the British management of that ship?

A very interesting grandfather, and such a fine ship.


----------



## Maidagv (Aug 20, 2013)

@Samsette - My father and I also noticed the perforated number on the bottom of each page when we discovered the book yesterday. He didn't know the book existed before we found it so it wasn't something he discussed with his father. Anything is possible. I do know that there is only one entry that covers the time he boarded the Nieuw Amsterdam, in Rotterdam, on Sept. 22, 1939 and disembarked at Amsterdam on Aug. 31, 1945, he was back on the ship Sept. 26, 1945 and arrived back at home port Rotterdam on April 11, 1946. A total of 7 years away from his family. So I don't know if Britain assigned the number to him during his service on the ship when they managed the ship as a troop transport. Perhaps someone can confirm this?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
I doubt very much that the number R13150 is a British Discharge A number from that era.
If I were you I would contact Henk Meurs, to see if he is able to help.
I have not seen Henk posting on the internet for some time but his website seems to be active.
http://members.ziggo.nl/hmeurs/
I don't know if Hugh MacLean can give us an update on Henks situation.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Roger,
Henk is still very much active on his website and does respond to questions on the site and to private emails.

I noted this number earlier with the same interest as Samsette. There appears to be no online record for that Dis A. (If indeed it is one). I doubt very much this number has anything to do with the BoT- my reasoning is that the seaman's book is notated from 1938 prior to the war. That 'R' number, in the British MN, would have been issued way before 1938. I would expect to see a 6 figure Dis A. by 1938. As always I do stand to be corrected and would also advise contact is made with Henk Meurs. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Hugh.


----------



## Maidagv (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you Roger and Hugh. May I please ask:
what is a BoT?
What is a British MN?
Just trying to keep up with the Naval jargon. While two of my children are currently US Naval soldiers, they live on both sides of the US while I am in the Midwest. So I don't have the benefit of hearing the jargon everyday.

I will contact Henk and run the inquiry by him. Thanks so much. I feel very fortunate to have found this site. It very educational and I appreciate how everyone is friendly, helpful and caring. It feels kind of like an extended family.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

My apologies Maida.

BoT = Board of Trade.
One of its duties was to enforce the laws governing the manning, crew competence and operation of merchant vessels.

British MN = British Merchant Navy. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Maidagv (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the explanations of BoT and MN. I sent a message to Henk but it appears his e-mail mailbox is full. I'm not sure if that means he will never see it or if once he starts checking his mail, then it will show up in queue. I was also unable to fill in his guestbook on his website. So if anyone knows him... 

I do have to say the more I learn, the more I want to learn. It is a wonderful thing.
Thanks all.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Have sent you a (PM) - private message.

Hugh


----------



## KZP (Oct 23, 2020)

On postcard.


----------

